# Asus ac68u sinnvoll 2,4 GHz abschalten?



## Pseudo4aktiv (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo Community!

ich hab mir nach dem Crash meiner fritzbox 7490 (nach 3 Wochen Nutzung) den asus ac68u gekauft!
und bin sehr zufrieden, der Speed ist spürbar und sehr genial!
Da der Stromverbrauch aber relativ hoch ist, habe ich mir überlegt Wlan nur im 5GHz Bereich zu aktivieren und 2,4 GHz zu deaktivieren! Nun die Frage. Änders sich dadurch der Stromverbrauch, und macht es überhaupt Sinn?
all meine Geräte haben den neuen wlan Standard, sind also slle 5GHz fähig.
besten Dank im Voraus 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Januar 2015)

Ja müsste gehen. Advanced Settings, Wireless, Frequency, dort auf 5GHz umstellen.
Bin mir fast sicher, dass das Abschalten eines Frequenzbandes Energie spart. Aber bitte nochmal gegenprüfen, ob auch wirklich alle Geräte WLAN 11ac unterstützen. Weil 11n kann auch nur 2,4GHz sein.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2015)

Wenn du keine Störquellen hast, würd ich eher das 5GHz-Band abschalten.
Welche Internetverbindung hast du das du einen Unterschied zwischen n und ac merkst?


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Januar 2015)

Kann doch auch ums In-House-Streaming gehen.


----------

